# Best Dust extraction for Router Table



## metzgeri (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like advice on a good method of dust extraction for the router table.

I have the standard vacuum connection in the fence, but it doesn't suck very well (or maybe I should say...it sucks! :laugh. I have the Triton 2 1/2HP model in my table and connecting the vacuum to it doesn't seem to work either.

I am wondering if boxing in the router underneath and hooking up a vacuum hose at the bottom of that might be the best.

Any suggestions/thoughts?

metzgeri


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I built a box under mine and hooked it up to the dust collector, helps big time, not perfect but the router makes a lot of dust, I have also built a "dust hood" that hooks up to the shop vac and depending on what I'm doing I can clamp it to the side of the table and pick up even more, again not perfect but a large plus.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the only sure-fire dust collection system for routers is one of those lab enclosures where you put your arms in through those rubber arm-gloves. 

I have a dust collection vent that attaches to the fence behind the bit opening, and hooks to a shop vac. It gets maybe 80% of the dust, but tends to get air-starved if the split fence opening is closed down too far for small bits. 

So, I try to remember to wear a mask.


----------



## metzgeri (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, guys. 

I will, sometime in the future, build a box around my router and see how that does. I believe I'll design it to funnel at the bottom. One thing I like about the Triton is that it blows air out the bottom of the router (which is the top when mounted in the table) and therefore won't be sucking in dust as bad when I route.

I would assume using my shop vac and a 3" hose could probably be contributing to it's lack of suction.

I wonder if a cyclone would help any? They wouldn't be too hard to make with some flashing, rivets and a sealer. I see that they would be easier to unload a full bag and keep the shop vac from clogging up, but I wonder if they increase suction at all?????

Tim


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You could always buy four Dyson vacuums and build a 4-way adapter. 

A full-blown (full-sucked?) dust extraction system would pull a lot more air. But, they are expensive, noisy, and take up a lot of space.

Oneida, however, does make a cyclone for shop vacs - around $100, as I recall. But, it essentially doubles the footprint of the shop vac.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Metzgeri
I made 2 cyclones. you can see this at this adress: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Equipement_Atelier/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Cyclone.pdf

The second is made of all récup parts. it make the job fine

Daniel


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

If you build the box around the router, remember you need to have a blast gate or something similiar to regulate the amount of air that flows thru the box, rule of thumb same amount needs to go in as goes out. I have the oneida cyclone on my shop vac, it keeps the filter clean so you dont have to stop 2 or 3 times a day and empty vac and clean filter.


----------



## metzgeri (Feb 1, 2010)

Grâce Santé, that is some fine work you did. I have seen your write-ups before. They are very well documented!! I use google language tools whenever I look at your description and need translation.

Ralph, thanks for the link to Oneida. That's something like what I want.

Tom, good points. 

Regards,
Tim


----------

